# FritzBox Wlan Lagspikes



## kc3w (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
es fällt mir schwer eine passende Überschrift zu finden.
Ich habe als Anhang mein Netzwerk in einer Grafik veranschaulicht und werde mein Problem anhand dieser erläutern.

Mein Problem liegt darin, dass ich in zufälligen Abständen für ein paar Sekunden bis Minuten sozusagen die Netzwerkverbindung verliere. Das Kuriose allerdings ist, dass es in Windows nicht angezeigt wird. Es erscheint über dem Wlan-Icon lediglich ein gelbes Dreieck und es wird angezeigt, dass keine Internetverbindung vorhanden sei. Ich kann auch nicht auf die FritzBoxOberfläche zugreifen geschweige denn auf andere PCs. (Immer auf allen Geräten gleichzeitig und tritt meist mehrmals pro Stunde auf ist jedoch nicht reproduzierbar...)
Das genannte passiert nur bei Kabellos verbundenen Geräten also Geräte die an die FritzBox über Lan angeschlossen sind haben keine Probleme. (Also PC1 in der Grafik)

Im Log der FritzBox wird nichts angezeigt und deshalb bin ich Ratlos.
Ich überprüfe die Verbindung immer anhand von:
ping google.com /t
und 
ping fritz.box /t

Es kann nicht am Windows Betriebssystem liegen da das genannte Problem auch mit einem Blackberry und mit einem Android Handy auftritt.

Lg Hannes

PS: Schon mal Danke für eure Hilfe.

Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht meine schlechte Rechtschreibung.


Edit:
Router FritzBox Fon Wlan 7360 SL
Repeater FritzBox Fon Wlan 7240


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Mai 2013)

Hast du die ip der 7240 geändert und ihren dhcp-server deaktiviert?


----------



## kc3w (25. Mai 2013)

Ja die 7240 hat die IP 192.168.178.2 und die 7360 192.168.178.1

In den Einstellungen ist die 7240 auf Repeater gestellt somit sollte DHCP deaktiviert sein... Wenn nicht wäre es schön zu wissen wo die Einstellung heirfür zu finden ist.

Edit: Nur in der 7240 ist die Einstellung für DHCP zu finden, da vermutlich sie nur im Routermodus und nicht im Repeatermodus zu finden ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Mai 2013)

kc3w schrieb:


> Edit: Nur in der 7240 ist die Einstellung für DHCP zu finden, da vermutlich sie nur im Routermodus und nicht im Repeatermodus zu finden ist.


 Nicht ganz. Deine 7360 wird wohl die provider-firmware drauf haben und da sind die netzwerkeinstellungen gern mal beschnitten. Deaktiviere den dhcp bei der 7240 doch mal und teste.
Mit der repeater-funktion der fritzboxen kenn ich mich nicht aus. Brauche sowas nicht.


----------



## kc3w (25. Mai 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Deine 7360 wird wohl die provider-firmware drauf haben und da sind die netzwerkeinstellungen gern mal beschnitten. Deaktiviere den dhcp bei der 7240 doch mal und teste.
> Mit der repeater-funktion der fritzboxen kenn ich mich nicht aus. Brauche sowas nicht.


Hab es jetzt mal deaktiviert (vorher hab Ichs zwar falsch-herum gesagt also die 7360 hat die Einstellung) bringt aber nichts.


----------



## Abductee (25. Mai 2013)

Was sagt denn der Temperaturlog?
Meine 7270 hat sich auch regelmäßig aufgehängt weil sie überhitzte.

System -> Energiemonitor -> Statistik, bei mir war da der relative Temperaturbalken im oberen 3/4.


----------



## kc3w (26. Mai 2013)

Mhm gibt bei mir gar kein Temperaturdiagramm...
Gefühlt ungefähr so warm wie ein Handy unter Vollast.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Mai 2013)

Mach doch mal beide router über nacht aus. (vom strom trennen) Dann können sie sich ggf. abkühlen und manchmal hilft halt auch das simple AEG-prinzip. (Asschalten -> Einschalten ->Geht wieder )


----------



## kc3w (27. Mai 2013)

Leider Hilft das AEG-Prinzip hierbei nicht hab den Router jetzt aber mal mit kleinen Holzbeinen versehen und siehe da bisher keine Ausfälle....

Edit: Hatte gerade wieder einen aber scheint weniger zu sein. Werde den Tag mal abwarten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Mai 2013)

Soll der wlan-chip der 7360 wirklich ein hitze-problem haben?  Das kenn ich von den dingern eigentlich nicht.
Du kannst aber die box auch für hochkant an die wand hängen. (sollte dann bestmöglich kühlung gewährleisten)


----------



## kc3w (27. Mai 2013)

Habs nochmal ausgetestet liegt an der FritzBox die als Repeater eingesetzt wird weis nur noch nicht wie ich das Problem beheben kann, außer ein Lan Kabel zu legen.


----------



## Abductee (28. Mai 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...field-keywords=powerline&rh=i:aps,k:powerline


----------



## kc3w (30. Mai 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Amazon.de: powerline


Welche könnt ihr da empfehlen und wie zuverlässig sind diese Powerline Adapter?


----------



## Abductee (30. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte einen der ersten Adapter die erhältlich waren jahrelang im Einsatz, hat nie Probleme gegeben.
Konnte ich auch bei jeder Steckdose in der Wohnung anstecken, war wirklich problemlos.

Ich würd gleich den ersten Nehmen, der hat einen vernünftigen Preis und sehr gute Kritiken.

Deine beiden STeckdosen sind ja eh im gleichen Sicherhungskasten/Zähler eingebunden?


----------



## kc3w (30. Mai 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen der ersten Adapter die erhältlich waren jahrelang im Einsatz, hat nie Probleme gegeben.
> Konnte ich auch bei jeder Steckdose in der Wohnung anstecken, war wirklich problemlos.
> 
> Ich würd gleich den ersten Nehmen, der hat einen vernünftigen Preis und sehr gute Kritiken.
> ...


Ja nur unterschiedliche Sicherungen aber am gleichen Kasten und Zähler....


----------

